# بين كفيك القديرتين أجدك ُتخفيني



## fredyyy (31 مايو 2009)

من وحي صور لأخونا / *كليمو* ​ 

مزمور 23 : 3 ، 4
*يَرُدُّ* نَفْسِي. *يَهْدِينِي* إِلَى *سُبُلِ الْبِرِّ* مِنْ أَجْلِ اسْمِهِ. 
أَيْضاً إِذَا *سِرْتُ* فِي وَادِي ظِلِّ الْمَوْتِ *لاَ أَخَافُ شَرّاً *لأَنَّكَ أَنْتَ مَعِي. ​ 




*أهدني يارب وقت لا أجد من يهديني*​ 
*إحميني يارب وقت لا أجد من أثق به ليحميني*​ 
*إملاني بالشكر على كل ما منحتني أنت للبركاتِ تعطيني*​ 
*أشتقت إلى فعل مشيئتك كل يوم من أجل إسمك ُسُبلَ البر أريني*​ 
*وعندما يأتي الخوف ولا أجد من حولي أحد. بين كفيك القديرتين أجدك ُتخفيني*​ 
*فشمالك تحت رأسي ويمينك تعانقني حب قلبك يملأ قلبي لا يكفيني العالم أنت وحدك تكفيني*​ 
*أحفظني ثابتًا فيك مرفوع الرأس مباركًا إبنًا مكمَّلا أتبع ُخطاك عاملاً ما يرضيك إذ أنت برأيك تهديني*​ 









​ 





​


----------



## + بريسكلا + (31 مايو 2009)

> *إحميني يارب وقت لا أجد من أثق به ليحميني*
> 
> *إملاني بالشكر على كل ما منحتني أنت للبركاتِ تعطيني*​


​
*رااااااائع فريدى*
*تسلم ايدك*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (31 مايو 2009)

> وعندما يأتي الخوف ولا أجد من حولي أحد. بين كفيك القديرتين أجدك ُتخفيني


*ميرسى يا استاذنا على الكلمات الجميله والمعزيه
ربنا يعوض تعبك *


----------



## twety (31 مايو 2009)

> *فشمالك تحت رأسي ويمينك تعانقني حب قلبك يملأ قلبي لا يكفيني العالم أنت وحدك تكفيني*



*كالعادة تأمل رائع جدا
شكرا يا استاذنا

ربنا يخليك لينا وتكتبلنا تاملات حلوة زى كده
*


----------



## kalimooo (31 مايو 2009)

ربي اضع ثقتي بك 

  تربع على عرش حياتي 

واجعلني ذلك الانسان 

الذي تريدني ان أكونه

شكرااااا اخي فريدي

عاى الكلمات النابعة

من القلب

الرب يبارك موهبتك


----------



## happy angel (31 مايو 2009)

*وعندما يأتي الخوف ولا أجد من حولي أحد. بين كفيك القديرتين أجدك ُتخفيني


فشمالك تحت رأسي ويمينك تعانقني حب قلبك يملأ قلبي لا يكفيني العالم أنت وحدك تكفيني*​
*ميرسى كتيرررر استاذنا تامل رااائع جدااا

ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## BITAR (31 مايو 2009)

*



أحفظني ثابتًا فيك مرفوع الرأس مباركًا إبنًا مكمَّلا أتبع ُخطاك عاملاً ما يرضيك إذ أنت برأيك تهديني

أنقر للتوسيع...

​تأملات اكثر من رائعه شكرا fredyyy​​​*​


----------



## candy shop (1 يونيو 2009)

> *أحفظني ثابتًا فيك مرفوع الرأس مباركًا إبنًا مكمَّلا أتبع ُخطاك عاملاً ما يرضيك إذ أنت برأيك تهديني*​


 
تأمل اكتر من رااااااااااااااااااااااائع 

كما عودتنا 

شكرااااااااااااااااا لتعبك 

ربنا يباركك ويبارك خدمتك الجميله​


----------



## KARL (1 يونيو 2009)

فعلا تأملات رائعه
شكرا على مجهوك
ربنا يعوضك​


----------



## totty (1 يونيو 2009)

*تأمل ررائع

ميرسى يا استاذناااا

ربنا يعوووض تعب حضرتك*​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (1 يونيو 2009)

*أهدني يارب وقت لا أجد من يهديني*​ 
*إحميني يارب وقت لا أجد من أثق به ليحميني*​ 
*إملاني بالشكر على كل ما منحتني أنت للبركاتِ تعطيني*​ 
*أشتقت إلى فعل مشيئتك كل يوم من أجل إسمك ُسُبلَ البر أريني*​ 
*وعندما يأتي الخوف ولا أجد من حولي أحد. بين كفيك القديرتين أجدك ُتخفيني*​ 
*روعة كلماتحضرتك يا استاذ فريدي

معزية وجميلة تعطي السلام في القلب

الرب يبارك في حياتك وخدمتك


في انتظار كل ما يصدرة قلمك الرائع​*


----------



## الرب الكريم (1 يونيو 2009)

لا أستطيع إختيار بيت معين في القصيدة
فالقصيدة كلها جميلة
وأنا صراختاً أتمنى أن تكون عندي كل هذه الصفات
شكراً لك حبيبي وربنا يباركك ​


----------



## مورا مارون (1 يونيو 2009)

*وعندما يأتي الخوف ولا أجد من حولي أحد. بين كفيك القديرتين أجدك ُتخفيني

كلمات من قلب صادق
تستحق الشكر 
والمحبة اخ فريدي
*​


----------



## K A T Y (1 يونيو 2009)

_*كلمات جميلة قوي يا استاذ فريدي*_

_*ربنا يبارك فيك وفي خدمتك*_​


----------



## SALVATION (1 يونيو 2009)

*



أحفظني ثابتًا فيك مرفوع الرأس مباركًا إبنًا مكمَّلا أتبع ُخطاك عاملاً ما يرضيك إذ أنت برأيك تهديني

أنقر للتوسيع...


روعه يا فريدى بجد كل كلماتك
تسلم ايدك
يسوع يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## merna lovejesus (1 يونيو 2009)

بجد بجد تامل جمييييييييييييييييييييييل اووووووووووووووووى ميرسى كتيييييييييييير


----------



## مونيكا 57 (1 يونيو 2009)

*وعندما يأتي الخوف ولا أجد من حولي أحد. بين كفيك القديرتين أجدك ُتخفيني






ويكون الرب ملجأ للمنسحق ملجأ فى أزمنة الضيق​*


----------



## sosana (1 يونيو 2009)

> وعندما يأتي الخوف ولا أجد من حولي أحد. بين كفيك القديرتين أجدك ُتخفيني
> 
> 
> فشمالك تحت رأسي ويمينك تعانقني حب قلبك يملأ قلبي لا يكفيني العالم أنت وحدك تكفيني
> ...



ميرسي اوووي يا فريدي على الكلمات الجميلة دي
ربنا يبارك حياتك
تسلم ايدك


----------



## Rosetta (1 يونيو 2009)

*وعندما يأتي الخوف ولا أجد من حولي أحد. بين كفيك القديرتين أجدك ُتخفيني​*

*رائع يا فريدي 
عنجد كلمات كتير مؤثرة 
الرب يحميك ​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (1 يونيو 2009)

كلمات فى منتهى الجمال استاذ فريدى 

تسلم ايدك 

ميررررسى على الكلمات 


ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (1 يونيو 2009)

*فشمالك تحت رأسي ويمينك تعانقني حب قلبك يملأ قلبي لا يكفيني العالم أنت وحدك تكفيني*


*أحفظني ثابتًا فيك مرفوع الرأس مباركًا إبنًا مكمَّلا أتبع ُخطاك عاملاً ما يرضيك إذ أنت برأيك تهديني*


*رااااااااااااااااائع جدا *
*كلمات جميلة بجد*
*ربنا يعوضك وتعيش وتكتبلنا*
*تستحق التقييم*​


----------



## ثابت بيسوع (1 يونيو 2009)

دني يارب وقت لا أجد من يهديني

إحميني يارب وقت لا أجد من أثق به ليحميني

إملاني بالشكر على كل ما منحتني أنت للبركاتِ تعطيني

أشتقت إلى فعل مشيئتك كل يوم من أجل إسمك ُسُبلَ البر أريني

وعندما يأتي الخوف ولا أجد من حولي أحد. بين كفيك القديرتين أجدك ُتخفيني

فشمالك تحت رأسي ويمينك تعانقني حب قلبك يملأ قلبي لا يكفيني العالم أنت وحدك تكفيني

أحفظني ثابتًا فيك مرفوع الرأس مباركًا إبنًا مكمَّلا أتبع ُخطاك عاملاً ما يرضيك إذ أنت برأيك تهديني
كم انت رائع اخى الحبيب والحبيب جدا فريدى
كم من الكلمات التى لايستطع صاحبها التعبير بها عن داخله ومهما كتب لايستطيع توصيل هذا الاحساس بكامله
وكانك تعرف اخى مابداخلى فكل ما تكتبه اشعر وانه موجه لى بل واشعر بانى الذى اكتبه وكانك تريد تكمل ما عجزت
ان اكتبه
كلماتك معبره وتلمس القلب
وربنا يخليك لنا


----------



## just member (1 يونيو 2009)

​


> *أحفظني ثابتًا فيك مرفوع الرأس مباركًا إبنًا مكمَّلا أتبع ُخطاك عاملاً ما يرضيك إذ أنت برأيك تهديني*​​


*موضوعك اكثر من رائع استاذ فرايدى*
*شكرا لك*
*ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (1 يونيو 2009)

بجد تامل حلو جدا 
ميرسى كتير يا فريدى
ربنا يبارك موهبتك الجميله​


----------



## vetaa (1 يونيو 2009)

*انا شوفت الصور حقيقى مبهره
وجمله جدا

وتستحق التامل الرائع دة
الله ينور عليك
*


----------



## zezza (1 يونيو 2009)

الله يا فريدى حقيقى روعة كلام جميل جدا جدا 
تسلم ايديك و قلمك 
و تعيش و تكتبلنا احلى تاملات 
يسوع يبارك خدمتك


----------



## god love 2011 (1 يونيو 2009)

*       وعندما يأتي الخوف ولا أجد من حولي أحد. بين كفيك القديرتين أجدك ُتخفيني


فشمالك تحت رأسي ويمينك تعانقني حب قلبك يملأ قلبي لا يكفيني العالم أنت وحدك تكفيني


       تامل فى غايه الروووووووووووووووعه
تسلم ايدك
وميرسى كتيرررررررررررررررررررر 
وربنا معاك ويبارك خدمتك وحياتك وموهبتك
ويفرح قلبك دايما     ​ ​*


----------



## الملكة العراقية (1 يونيو 2009)

كلمات اكثر من رااااااائعة
ربنا يبارك تعبك اخي​


----------



## Kiril (1 يونيو 2009)

> أهدني يارب وقت لا أجد من يهديني
> إحميني يارب وقت لا أجد من أثق به ليحميني
> إملاني بالشكر على كل ما منحتني أنت للبركاتِ تعطيني
> أشتقت إلى فعل مشيئتك كل يوم من أجل إسمك ُسُبلَ البر أريني
> ...


امين


----------



## ماريتا (1 يونيو 2009)

*أشتقت إلى فعل مشيئتك كل يوم من أجل إسمك ُسُبلَ البر أريني*
*جميل جداااااا فريدى*
*ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*


----------



## mero_engel (1 يونيو 2009)

*تامل اكثر من رائع استاذ فريدي *
*تسلم ايدك *
*ربنا يبارك كل اعمال*​


----------



## المجدلية (1 يونيو 2009)

جميل +++ ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## GogoRagheb (1 يونيو 2009)

شكرا استاذ فريدى


ربنا يباركك​


----------



## geegoo (2 يونيو 2009)

*أشكرك كثيرا ....*
​


----------



## عاشقة دجلة (2 يونيو 2009)

*فشمالك تحت رأسي ويمينك تعانقني حب قلبك يملأ قلبي لا يكفيني العالم أنت وحدك تكفيني*​​*أحفظني ثابتًا فيك مرفوع الرأس مباركًا إبنًا مكمَّلا أتبع ُخطاك عاملاً ما يرضيك إذ أنت برأيك تهديني*​آمين آمين يا رب القوات و الحنان

شكرا اخوية فريدي على التأمل و على الدعوة للموضوع الرائع

يسوع يبارك محبتك و يعوض تعبك​


----------



## Kerya_Layson (2 يونيو 2009)

_كلمات من ذهب حقيقى 
المسيح يباركك يامشرفنا الحبيب
والهنا يدينا كلمات مثلما اعطاك لكى تتلألأ السنتنا ونتعلم ان نخاطب الله باسلوبك ومهوبتك
المسيح يباركك_


----------



## fredyyy (6 يونيو 2009)

*:11: .....:ab4: .....:ab4: .....:ab4: ..... :11:*​

*شكرًا *
*للجميـــــــــــــــــــــــــــع من شرَّفوني بمرورهم وتعليقاتهم *



*والشكـــر الكبير*
*للرب الجواد القدير*
*لكلمـات حازت التقدير*
*راجيًا لها من الرب التأثير*
*لا نحتار ولا نخـاف من التفكير*
*لينا عنده مواعيد غير قابلة للتغيير*
*ولغيرك مفيش مكان في قلبـي الصغير*


:11:* .....:ab4: .....:ab4: .....:ab4: ..... *:11:​


----------



## ابن المصلوب (6 يونيو 2009)

جميل جدا هو الاحتماء في الرب فهو الطريق والحق ربنا يباركك​


----------



## ponponayah (6 يونيو 2009)

تأمل جميل جدااااااااااااا
ميرسى جداااااااا 
يسوع يباركك​


----------



## hokka_2020 (7 يونيو 2009)

Gamel awi awi awi 
bgd 7elwa 
rbna ybarek 7'dmtko 
we t3b ma7btko 

GOD BLESS U​


----------



## ايرينى جورج (9 يونيو 2009)

*أحفظني ثابتًا فيك مرفوع الرأس مباركًا إبنًا مكمَّلا أتبع ُخطاك عاملاً ما يرضيك إذ أنت برأيك تهديني*
*اخى المحترم كل يوم يزيد تقدير لك حقا فانت افضل من يكت بالكلمات البسيطة التى تصل الى الانسان مهما كان قلبة متحجر  فانة يصلى بعدها شاكرا ربة من اجل كل ما فعل لاجلة اشكرك اشكرك اشكرك وبشدة*


----------

